# Anybody know where I can find this



## Spin2Knit (Nov 17, 2014)

Very intrigued by the stitch used for this cowl. Does anyone recognize it or know where I can find the pattern for the cowl or the stitch. All I have is this picture from Pintrest but can't find it there. TIA, Sue


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like that one! I hope someone can help identify it.


----------



## Spin2Knit (Nov 17, 2014)

Me too. A friend got the picture from a relative with a request for the cowl for Christmas. We both searched but couldn't find it then I thought, ah, KPers of course, they know all LOL! Here's hoping.......


----------



## 1Marian1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh yes what is the stitch or pattern, it is so lovely.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

It just looks like stockinette to me.

Doesn't it look all knit stitch on RS, all purl on WS?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

jvallas said:


> It just looks like stockinette to me.
> 
> Doesn't it look all knit stitch on RS, all purl on WS?


Sure does, but it must be super chunky yarn, don't you think?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you knit 1, slip 1, then purl back. next row you would slip the stitches that were knit and knit the stitches that were slipped on the first row, then purl back again. Repeat these 4 rows.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I have not found it by a google search... but there are more search savvy folks who may find it.
I am not expert, but there is something about it that makes me think it is tunisian crochet..... and I could be totally wrong.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> I think you knit 1, slip 1, then purl back. next row you would slip the stitches that were knit and knit the stitches that were slipped on the first row, then purl back again. Repeat these 4 rows.


That sounds like eye of partridge, as you do on sock heels.

ETA: you may be on to something. I just did a small swatch, and it seems very possibl.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

It looks like stockinette but the stitches don't look like they're lined up right for stockinette when I look closer, but I could be totally mistaken. I wonder if it might k1, k1b, and then the next row would work p1b in the regular knit stitch, offseting the pattern.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That sounds like eye of partridge, as you do on sock heels.


yes, I guess that is the same.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> yes, I guess that is the same.


A swatch looks like you may be right.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

How come my swatch doesn't look like eye of partridge? I must need some sleep.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I, too am interested in knowing what stitch it is.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

This page of eye of P socks - bottom sock looks just like the stitch in that cowl:
http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/03_2009_stitch_of_the_month.htm


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

jvallas said:


> This page of eye of P socks - bottom sock looks just like the stitch in that cowl:
> http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/03_2009_stitch_of_the_month.htm


It does look the same ! Take a look at this shawl. The one photo gives a glimpse of the reverse side on the tip flipped over the shoulder.

https://aemmeleia.wordpress.com/2008/02/22/eye-of-partridge-shawl/


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

You folks are phenomenal .... it is wonderful how folks work together to track something down....


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

jvallas said:


> How come my swatch doesn't look like eye of partridge? I must need some sleep.


A plain color and a bet tighter knitting would show it better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JlsH said:


> It does look the same ! Take a look at this shawl. The one photo gives a glimpse of the reverse side on the tip flipped over the shoulder.
> 
> https://aemmeleia.wordpress.com/2008/02/22/eye-of-partridge-shawl/


Great idea! I never would have thought of eye-of-the-partridge for any other use than in a sock heel. Does anyone know if it has stockinette's tendency to curl when knit flat?


----------



## Spin2Knit (Nov 17, 2014)

Hummmm, I see sections that sort of look like stockinette but not exactly, I'm leaning towards eye of partridge. Been doing some commission knitting tonight and need sleep but will play with EoP later this morning. I'm still doing the old slip stitch heel flap on socks and haven't used EoP at all. I've traced the picture to Pintrest but the image address doesn't point back to any info on the pattern or person that posted it.


----------



## Spin2Knit (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree, the shawl picture looks like it especially when you see that corner flipped showing the back side. This group is the GREATEST! thank you all ????


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

A 'fishermans rib' pattern?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> I think you knit 1, slip 1, then purl back. next row you would slip the stitches that were knit and knit the stitches that were slipped on the first row, then purl back again. Repeat these 4 rows.


Looks more like just plain stockinette with pretty chunky yarn.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I like that. I looked a the eye of P on the socks and it sure looks like that. Must give it a try once I get my other two WIPs done.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree it looks like this. It doesn't look like regular stockingette and is either like the partridge, k1, sl 1 or maybe as suggested before k1, k1b (knit one below) I am attaching a pic of a closeup of a sweater I did with this only it was just odd rows with stitches in between, but if done all over could look like this, but I think it is partridge. It looks closer. Am I making sense, it is early LOL



jvallas said:


> This page of eye of P socks - bottom sock looks just like the stitch in that cowl:
> http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/03_2009_stitch_of_the_month.htm


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Me too


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> I agree it looks like this. It doesn't look like regular stockingette and is either like the partridge, k1, sl 1 or maybe as suggested before k1, k1b (knit one below) I am attaching a pic of a closeup of a sweater I did with this only it was just odd rows with stitches in between, but if done all over could look like this, but I think it is partridge. It looks closer. Am I making sense, it is early LOL


Perfect sense. What makes me agree about eye of P is that every other row seems to contort just the littlest bit and gives it that slightly different texture.

At first I thought maybe a tension thing, or the yarn or quirk of the knitter, but I think Eye of Partridge does explain it. Your fishermen's rib is, I think, too regular! ????

Linda6885 is the hero for this one!


----------



## Knitcatz (Mar 18, 2013)

The scarf looks like a 1 X 1 machine knit tuck stitch to me.


----------



## MiaAndme (May 11, 2012)

I think it is 
WS: slip 1 purl wise, purl to end
RS: slip 1 knit wise,* YO, knit 2, pass YO over 2 knit stitches, *, repeat to end 
Repeat these two rows


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

So pretty a pattern. Fisherman's rib is very different from this stitch.at all.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe knits are through back loop?


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

It looks like a bird's eye stitch. On a knitting machine, it is knit-tuck-knit-tuck...knit 1st row, tuck-knit-tuck-knit...tuck 2nd row. A hand knit tuck stitch is made by simply knitting into the stitch below.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is a post from KP in 2012 about eye of partridge in the round on a pair of socks:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208062-8.html


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think jvallas is correct and I have bookmarked the link she was kind enough to share. The pattern states to slip alternate stitches each row, but doesn't say whether you slip as if to knit or slip as if to purl. Has anyone done this and can they tell me please?

Maureen


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it's eye of the partridge too.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Sure does, but it must be super chunky yarn, don't you think?


Agree


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> I have not found it by a google search... but there are more search savvy folks who may find it.
> I am not expert, but there is something about it that makes me think it is tunisian crochet..... and I could be totally wrong.


I'm wondering about twined knitting.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

maureen0614 said:


> I think jvallas is correct and I have bookmarked the link she was kind enough to share. The pattern states to slip alternate stitches each row, but doesn't say whether you slip as if to knit or slip as if to purl. Has anyone done this and can they tell me please?
> 
> Maureen


As if to purl, yarn in back (so sts are untwisted & you don't end up with a bar in front of the work).


----------



## Cathylynn (Nov 30, 2014)

I love this stitch. I looked up eye of the partridge and don't know if it is this stitch but for me it looks enough like it to to give it a try. Thanks for your post Spin2knit and for all the replies. I learned something new again today here on KP as I'd never heard of eye of the partridge.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Spin2Knit said:


> Very intrigued by the stitch used for this cowl. Does anyone recognize it or know where I can find the pattern for the cowl or the stitch. All I have is this picture from Pintrest but can't find it there. TIA, Sue


Isn't it Brioche stitch?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmm, It looks like the camel stitch to me. If that's what it's called. I'm thinking of the 'knit' stitch made with a LONG crochet hook where you pick up all the stitches then 'knit' them off two at a time. There's a name for it but it's escaping me at the moment. It's crochet but made to look like knitting - if that jogs anyone's mind. I could be wrong, but that's what it looks like to me. Hope this helped!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

T said:


> Hmmm, It looks like the camel stitch to me. If that's what it's called. I'm thinking of the 'knit' stitch made with a LONG crochet hook where you pick up all the stitches then 'knit' them off two at a time. There's a name for it but it's escaping me at the moment. It's crochet but made to look like knitting - if that jogs anyone's mind. I could be wrong, but that's what it looks like to me. Hope this helped!


Tunisian crochet?

If nothing else, this thread gives us lots of stitches to look into!!????


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

1Marian1 said:


> Oh yes what is the stitch or pattern, it is so lovely.


That is just what I thought and I am not an advanced knitter. Stockinette. It is the way it is draped that is so intriguing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

YES!!! Tunisian! Does anyone think it looks like that? Thank you for tickling my brain!!!



jvallas said:


> Tunisian crochet?
> 
> If nothing else, this thread gives us lots of stitches to look into!!????


----------



## VASronnie (Jul 12, 2016)

It looks like the #1 punch card or pattern #30 from stichworld, for the brothers knitting machine used with tucking. this card is a 1x1 or some people call it birdseye. I know Studio has a similar card but I don't now the number, I have also created it on the LK150 with manually selection. I use it all the time, sometimes double high then tuck on one row and knit the second row. 
The card looks like 
X0X0
0X0X

I think you could mimic this in hand knitting by doing knit 2 yarn over then picking up the yarn overs with every other stitch.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

It is pretty, whatever it is!. Looking forward to seeing the mystery solved.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Try this.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honey-cowl


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Try this.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honey-cowl


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That sounds like eye of partridge, as you do on sock heels.
> 
> ETA: you may be on to something. I just did a small swatch, and it seems very possibl.


That was what I was thinking too.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

I agree with Linda6885. That little bit "ribby" stockinette stitch looks just like the heals on my hand knit socks. I get that by working one row in K1, sl1, then purling across on the next row. Repeat those two rows to the length you want (cast on an odd number of stitches for the width you want, row 1=k 1, sl 1 across ending with a K1, row 2=purl across all stitches). This stitch would make a nice warm scarf or cowl as it's a bit thicker (and "squishy") due to the "strand" from each sl 1 stitch. It makes an extremely comfortable padded heel on my socks! Denise


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

It is on ravelry what gives it the unique look you knit and purl with yif


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Looks like eye of partridge to me also. You have to pay attention to this stitch, I use it for heels of my socks, and had to frog it many times.


----------



## Daphine (Feb 1, 2016)

It looks like brioche


----------



## Daphine (Feb 1, 2016)

loveknitting.com


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

My guess is that it's slip stitch to add thickness.


----------



## Daphine (Feb 1, 2016)

Brioche infinity scarf


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty stitch and cowl!
Thank you for your knowledge and sharing.
KPers are wonderful! I am always amazed at the knowledge here!


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks jvallas!

Maureen


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

maureen0614 said:


> Thanks jvallas!
> 
> Maureen


You bet! ????


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

VASronnie is saying what I said - it looked like a Bird's Eye Tuck. But the hand knit version is not a yarn over which will look more like a fine lace. Hand knit tuck is made by knitting into the stitch of the row below. However, the cowl pattern does call for a slip stitch. The difference is not obvious from the picture unless you make a swatch of both techniques. The slip stitch makes for a very firm fabric. The tuck stitch is much softer and actually increases the width of the fabric by as much as 40 percent and decrease the length at the same time. Both techniques work well when making simple items such as a cowl but do act quite differently when creating more complex designs.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Could it be stockinette and the yarn used makes it look different?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> I agree it looks like this. It doesn't look like regular stockingette and is either like the partridge, k1, sl 1 or maybe as suggested before k1, k1b (knit one below) I am attaching a pic of a closeup of a sweater I did with this only it was just odd rows with stitches in between, but if done all over could look like this, but I think it is partridge. It looks closer. Am I making sense, it is early LOL


Eye of Partridge stitch is a 4 row repeat... First row: k1, s1, Second Row: purl across Third Row: s1, k1 Fourth row: purl across. 
This pattern leaves more of a waffle look than the even rows that are showing in the cowl. That pic could even be a simple k1, p1 ... but is certainly NOT the Eye of Partridge. The attached picture shows the EOP on a sock heel.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This eye of the partridge cowl is yet another example of a simple stitch creating a truly interesting, lovely texture....someone else mentioned the honey cowl, which is another slip stitch that creates a great texture...and is a very satisfying knit for many...keep finding these interesting stitches!!
julie


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I just printed this pattern and it is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you to all the KPers who answered this.


----------



## Freckles2409 (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks like a machine tuck stitch to me.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

JTM said:


> Eye of Partridge stitch is a 4 row repeat... First row: k1, s1, Second Row: purl across Third Row: s1, k1 Fourth row: purl across.
> This pattern leaves more of a waffle look than the even rows that are showing in the cowl. That pic could even be a simple k1, p1 ... but is certainly NOT the Eye of Partridge. The attached picture shows the EOP on a sock heel.


I think it could be row 1 & 2 only (no offsetting of the stitches to make the diamonds).


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

jvallas said:


> This page of eye of P socks - bottom sock looks just like the stitch in that cowl:
> http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/03_2009_stitch_of_the_month.htm


Thank you!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

CopperEagle said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honey-cowl


Interesting that this is called 'honey' cowl. I was thinking bee stitch.
http://www.lindysknitslaces.com/tag/bee-stitch/


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I think these two might be the same:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-429646-4.html#9798700


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope you can find it cuz I would like it too


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 26, 2013)

I am making a scarf now which looks the same. I am using Caron Simply Soft 4.50mm needle cast on 35 sts 
Row 1 - k1p1
Row 2 - knit
Repeat these 2 rows until desired length for a cowl join the ends.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking at the closeup it looks like 1x1 rib stitch..Just finished a project usins 1x1 and it pretty much looks the same to me


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Row 1 - K1, slip 1purlwise, cont to end of row. 
Row 2- purl all stitches
Repeat rows 1 and 2 until length desired


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That sounds like eye of partridge, as you do on sock heels.
> 
> ETA: you may be on to something. I just did a small swatch, and it seems very possibl.


It looks like EOP to me too, esp. the back side.


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

at a fast glance I thought it looked almost like a honeycomb stitch - though I'm not sure that is the proper name even.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Imagine all the great swatches we'll have when we try all these stitch patterns! ????


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

This has been fun to read about. I like that eye of the partridge stitch that someone posted a link to. Thanks. Looks like the cowl stitch to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maureen0614 said:


> I think jvallas is correct and I have bookmarked the link she was kind enough to share. The pattern states to slip alternate stitches each row, but doesn't say whether you slip as if to knit or slip as if to purl. Has anyone done this and can they tell me please?
> 
> Maureen


Generally, one always slips purlwise, *unless* the pattern states otherwise.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

You are all amazing! There is nothing you won't do to help find whatever we need. I must repeat myself. I LOVE THIS SITE. Sorry for yelling but you guys are,all terrific.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Linda6885 said:


> I think you knit 1, slip 1, then purl back. next row you would slip the stitches that were knit and knit the stitches that were slipped on the first row, then purl back again. Repeat these 4 rows.


What you are describing, I think, is Honeycomb tweed stitch, which I used in two colors for my valences. I haven't seen it in one color before.

Sample knit with Patons Grace Cotton Yarn on US Size 6 needles

A pretty two color stitch that is easy to do. You needn't be too worried about having to carry the non working yarn up the side, since you are only doing two rows with each color. When you are ready to change colors, simply pick up the color you need and drop the other. I like to wrap the non working yarn around a finger on my right hand to keep some tension on the first stitch of the color change row.

With Color A, cast on an Odd number of stitches.

Row 1: (RS) With Color B, K1 *Sl 1 wyib, K1*
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: With Color A, K2 *Sl 1 wyib, K1* Knit last two stitches
Row 4: Purl

Repeat these four rows for the pattern.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> I have not found it by a google search... but there are more search savvy folks who may find it.
> I am not expert, but there is something about it that makes me think it is tunisian crochet..... and I could be totally wrong.


I thought so too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandi15 said:


> What you are describing, I think, is Honeycomb tweed stitch, which I used in two colors for my valences. I haven't seen it in one color before.
> 
> Sample knit with Patons Grace Cotton Yarn on US Size 6 needles
> 
> ...


Link to pattern quoted above _and_ a video: http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2012/07/honeycomb-tweed.html


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Cathylynn said:


> I love this stitch. I looked up eye of the partridge and don't know if it is this stitch but for me it looks enough like it to to give it a try. Thanks for your post Spin2knit and for all the replies. I learned something new again today here on KP as I'd never heard of eye of the partridge.


Same here.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

grandi15 said:


> What you are describing, I think, is Honeycomb tweed stitch, which I used in two colors for my valences. I haven't seen it in one color before.
> 
> Sample knit with Patons Grace Cotton Yarn on US Size 6 needles
> 
> ...


Very cool. That's the eye of partridge in two colors!


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Spin2Knit said:


> Very intrigued by the stitch used for this cowl. Does anyone recognize it or know where I can find the pattern for the cowl or the stitch. All I have is this picture from Pintrest but can't find it there. TIA, Sue


Looks like Honeycomb Stitch to me.
Might be worth a try.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## weezag (Sep 7, 2016)

I think it might be called 'eye of partridge'. It's used for a sock heel. Videos on YouTube.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link to pattern quoted above _and_ a video: http://www.theweeklystitch.com/2012/07/honeycomb-tweed.html


So, are you folks saying that the Eye of the Partridge stitch and the Honeycomb Tweed stitch are the same stitch? I tried to upload a picture from that HT link (Whoops, I guess I'm not supposed to do that, I forgot), and a picture of my valances, but they wouldn't load for some reason. Dumb me, I didn't even think of posting the link...thanks for doing that! A lot of this technical stuff is new to me. I just remembered that I posted a topic of my valances, with pictures on KP not long ago. If you want to see them, you can click on my user name, and it's listed in my topics. The only thing is, the pictures aren't as close up to show the stitch plainly, but it really is a fun, simple stitch. I hadn't heard of the EoP stitch before, either. I guess maybe it's the two colors instead of one color that makes them look different to me. Same or not, they're both lovely!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I think this is the pattern "Spintoknit" is looking for. I am saving it to my pattern stash.


----------



## Sharonscribe (May 17, 2016)

I have seen that stitch, but I don't recognize eye of partridge being the name. Let me see if I have it in my learn new stitches folder.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-429646-4.html#9798700 Go to Raverly and find the free pattern.


----------



## Sharonscribe (May 17, 2016)

Ah, yes, honey comb stitch. I do have this in my stitches to learn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandi15 said:


> So, are you folks saying that the Eye of the Partridge stitch and the Honeycomb Tweed stitch are the same stitch? ...


It would seem so, but that's nothing new. Many stitches have acquired multiple names - depending on who, when, and where they were published. In this case, the different name may just be to distinguish the one-colour version from the two-colour version.


----------



## NanaPat7443 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have never learned to knit. I've been crocheting for a few years and enjoy it.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It would seem so, but that's nothing new. Many stitches have acquired multiple names - depending on who, when, and where they were published. In this case, the different name may just be to distinguish the one-colour version from the two-colour version.


Thanks again, that's interesting.


----------



## KnitswithLove (Oct 30, 2015)

Could it possibly be fishermans rib


----------

